# 2018 Morel Picture Show!!



## O H I O (May 27, 2017)

Well folks it is that time of year again. The season is just about over. 
Here are some pictures of my finds to help hold everyone over until next year.
May 2019 be the best morel season ever!!
If you have some pictures from this season , please post them up here for folks to see.
O H I O


----------



## O H I O (May 27, 2017)




----------



## O H I O (May 27, 2017)




----------



## O H I O (May 27, 2017)




----------



## O H I O (May 27, 2017)




----------



## O H I O (May 27, 2017)




----------



## O H I O (May 27, 2017)




----------



## O H I O (May 27, 2017)




----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

*Those "Mass-Morels pictures" look just like they came out of my "fondest morel dreams" Ha, ha!*

Good for you! Your story is actually inspiring as this year I probably put in fewer hours in the woods than the last 5. At one point, I did say to myself that I needed to open up or try some new territory. 

I chose a spot I've driven by for 3-4 years and said, each year, to myself that it looked worth exploring. I did find a few Morels and the first one within two minutes into the ravine woods.


----------



## O H I O (May 27, 2017)

sb said:


> *Those "Mass-Morels pictures" look just like they came out of my "fondest morel dreams" Ha, ha!*
> 
> Good for you! Your story is actually inspiring as this year I probably put in fewer hours in the woods than the last 5. At one point, I did say to myself that I needed to open up or try some new territory.
> 
> I chose a spot I've driven by for 3-4 years and said, each year, to myself that it looked worth exploring. I did find a few Morels and the first one within two minutes into the ravine woods.


I actually had a very slow start to the season here in Ohio. Everyone was finding nice bag fulls and I was walking some great spots but not seeing a thing. I started to think it wasn't going to happen when I had checked my phone on the first 6 hikes and had well over 30 miles walked and had barely found a thing.
But my wife stayed at me to continue thinking positive and keep at it. Eventually I got into some.

O H I O


----------



## Mushroom_Tim (May 7, 2018)

O H I O said:


>


----------



## Mushroom_Tim (May 7, 2018)

Wow - what a haul! Way to go. I'm so jealous but did have some luck in Lorain County this year for the first time ever!


----------

